# Anyone own a vampire shrimp?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

*Anyone own a vampire shrimp or Dwarf Cray??*

I use to have one for a month.. it molted then I gave it away cause I got rid of the tank... (the person has not responded to me on updates of the lil guy.. i asume it passed...)

Well I decided to get back in the hobby lol and I have a new tank.. old tank was 20 high now its 20 Long..

Anyone have experience with these guys.... I know they need current and filter the water for food particles and such...

Any tips for these guys? Theyre quite pricy I would like to get one... and not have it die on me 

From my experience they are extremely shy.. and need good current or else they'll go hungry nd pick up stuff with there fans which is not good :/

And of course I knwo nothing about Dwarf Crays..
I did own a electric blue lobster for several months once..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have 5 of them Ive had them for a little over a year they are in a ten gal tank filled with moss I just have reg. hang on back filter they are very shy mine hide in a coconut shell most of the time . They add very little bio to the tank and Ive found them to be quite easy. Just make sure your tank is cycled.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 2 in my 35 gallon planted setup. They spend the majority of their time on the stems of my crypts filter feeding in the current. They prefer very tiny food items, but other than that they are hardy easy to keep inverts.


----------

